

Show HN: Unit test Backbone views without headless browser - caljrimmer
https://github.com/caljrimmer/require-backbone-view-mock

======
caljrimmer
I made this today to help speed up and simplify unit testing of backbone
views.

It basically just turns a view in to an instantiated object with injected
dependencies.

It is very quick and agnostic to test frameworks.

